
Samsung’s bug bounty program will pay rewards of up to $200,000 – The Verge - rbanffy
https://www.theverge.com/2017/9/7/16265926/samsung-bug-bounty-program-rewards
======
doubt_me
remove the facebook app from all your phones.

Where is my 200k?

